# Big LMB Flies?



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok guys. I was grossly outfished on Saturday by my father in law at a couple ponds. He was using his spin outfit with a rubber/plastic worm thing. (looks like this: http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/berkley-power-baits/570317.aspx#). I have such a hard time convincing myself to tie on a fly that is anymore than 3 or 4 inches long, because it just seems so dang big! (remember, before I moved to OH biggest fly I'd ever used was a size 6 or 8 wooly bugger/leach). In the 1.5 hours we were there he caught 11 LMB including a few pigs in the 3lb range and one that had to be close to 4. I have a fly that is a black bunny strip with a little chartreuse bunny patch right on the end of it that is about 4 inches long. I was fishing right next to him and was definitely fishing the same depth and water column. I ended up with 1 LMB and one blue gill (not on that fly).

My question is do you LMB fly guys use flies bigger than 3 or 4 inches on a regular basis? Or do you stick to clousers, buggers and leaches that are smaller than this?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea but it all depends though. You are gonna have days where spin gear will out fish and more days when flies work better.One thing is got to give the fish what they like and duplicate it. I use flies all the way up to 9 inches on bass. Mostly EP minnow flies (Synethic materials)since they will not weigh down so badly trying to cast them like any rabbit strip type flies which absorbs and retain water. Find your niche when use the fly for bass and dont be afraid to experiment.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Absolutely...for big buckets the big flies are the way to fo. It is not uncommon for me to cast 6"-8" flies for LMB and pike. As alluded below, there is no longer a stigma of more fliy equals more weight with the range of watershedding synthetics out there...you can go big and still dcast with relative ease. In addition to sythetics you can also play with flies tied with wool or yak hair...tie them sparsely and they seem to breathe in the water


----------

